# "D" Drive indicator light blinking



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

So I just left my house today and the "D" drive indicator light is blinking. Then I notice the car is not shifting as it usually does. I drove back home and tried to research the issue. Couldn't find too much. I went back and started the car, put it in gear and the light was back to normal. I drove it about 20 miles. Parked for an hour and drove home. It ran fine. Anyone know what this issue is. It have about 67k miles and I've never had the trans flushed. I've heard some people say their trans has given them problems after the service so I was kind of scared to do it. I have not had too many other issues with the car other than tire cupping!


----------



## Franzjerry (Sep 16, 2015)

If it runs fine now, it is fine. For that issue, it you may change the transmission fluid.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

have you had your DSG serviced at 40k?


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

No, I have not had the trans flushed. I've now put about 100 miles on the car since the issue and had no problems.


----------



## TheRupp (Sep 13, 2015)

IMO, personally, I wouldn't screw around with it. I'd have it looked at before it potentially escalates into a very pricey DSG failure.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

suzukirider1300 said:


> It have about 67k miles and I've never had the trans flushed.





suzukirider1300 said:


> No, I have not had the trans flushed.


:facepalm:
It's VERY important that the DSG service is done every 40k. Ignoring/not doing it will not solve anything....you'll just have more problems. And DSG trans aren't cheap


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. ditto servicing the dsg asap - you can diy it and save a few ... has the dsg recall been done? .. the dsg warranty was extended to 10yrs .. if the dsg recall was done, then the 40k clock starts from then .. best bet, have dealer check it out and get you up to date with the service record/recall status and give you estimate, then you can decide where to have it done .. good luck!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I gotta bump this and I hope someone else has had this issue. Did you ever figure out what this was? When I’m slowing down I notice sometimes D2 blinks before going into 1st.


----------



## graham.tillotson (3 mo ago)

Not sure if the information below applies, but wanted to post in case it helps. Came across this post after driving my Passat home from the transmission shop. First drive after having the transmission swapped on my 2002 Passat 1.8T wagon, and I was seeing this behavior. My first thought was the shift position sensor. And now the back story!

A while back I bought a 2001 Passat 1.8T, and it was throwing the error code for the faulty shift position sensor. With that one it was all or nothing - shifting was normal, or when shifting out of Park all of the lights were lit up. Wrestle with it a bit and you get yourself into limp mode. So, I swapped the sensor out and all good. Had to adjust the positioning though, because the sensor slides onto the shaft coming out of the transmission and the alignment has to be exact for the shift positions to match. Annoying location too, behind the mounting bracket for the driver's side transmission mount, so all of that stuff has to come out.

The transmission on the 2002 wagon was shot after running low on fluid, so I had a shop swap in a used one. Now, with the swapped transmission in place, I can get to all the gears except reverse. Drive works, but I get the random blinking. Reverse doesn't register - just hangs out and never lights up and never goes into gear. If I work the gears around a bit I can get into limp mode, and then reverse works. 

I'll post up what I get from the transmission shop when I take it back. Assuming they used my old sensor, which was fine, but who knows. Not in the mood to source another one of those at $300 just for the sensor.

Graham


----------



## graham.tillotson (3 mo ago)

Quick follow up on this one. It was indeed a bad shift position sensor (pick your term - neutral switch, PRNDL switch, etc.). Turns out the shop used the shift position sensor that was on the used transmission, and that one was bad. They still had my old transmission and swapped in the working sensor, so all good.

Graham


----------



## adclay (2 mo ago)

Glad to hear the sensor was a fix.


----------

